# Lotus wood carving: How to make a Flowers Wooden



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

This time, the wood carving masters will carve beautiful lotus flowers on the wood


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

More beautiful work, Yamato! Do the carvers also do the scrollsaw work to begin the process or do you have people that just do the scrollsaw work?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm with David - the scroll saw people are a big part of getting the pieces ready to carve.
I am continually impressed with all your projects, Yamato.
thank you again for taking the time to share your projects with us.


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

difalkner said:


> More beautiful work, Yamato! Do the carvers also do the scrollsaw work to begin the process or do you have people that just do the scrollsaw work?


We have a team dedicated to that


----------

